# Will I forget everything I experienced while in DP once recovered?



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Will I forget everything I experienced while in DP once recovered?


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

you won't forget you were poorly with DP, but you won't remember what you actually felt like.


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

You'll still remember things you did while DPed, but you won't remember what the DP itself feels like.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

that is exactly what I meant Konstantine.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Didn't you just ask this yesterday? Why is it that you think your going to lose your memory ? I've never seen a recovery story where someone said they lost their memory.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Apologies. Maybe I didn't put the question right, I meant: Will I forget everything I experienced while under DP/DR? I don't know how it was for everyone else, but in my case these two were always linked. I can't separate the two. I never could. I see the two as one. So by my thinking, when I get cured I won't know anything about the real world(anything that happened while in this mental state), just like I won't know anything about how DP felt. This Jayden, is why I think I'm going to lose my memory, because of Derealization.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

you may have a who the fuck are yall moment from tht drake song over


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

You actually do forget what happened while you had dp but it's only temporary. Atleast that'	s how it went for me. I recovered after a week and a half thr first time I got dp. I remember that when the dp came on I couldn't remember my life before dp. Then when the dp went completely away, I felt totally like my old self and couldn't remember anything that happened during dp. Here I am, 3 years later and I can now remember everything. I got dp again 2 weeks after recovering and I can't remember most of the first 2 years. It's like it all lives in a dark cloud. But I know that it will come back again one day.
Btw, I cannot remember what bad dp felt like. I've recovered so much I only have mild dr now and I think back and know I was suffering but I can't remember what it felt like.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it would actually be refreshing as hell if i just sanpped out of it and couldnt remeber any of it i do have some fun memories tho since my time of having dp. Also I havent wasted anytime so i dnt feel like the 10 months ive had dp is a waste.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for your answers, but I think Wikipedia has provided me with the answer: Fugue state or dissociative Fugue.


----------

